# Your peace of mind is number #1



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sometimes it pays to slow down sometimes we get caught up in a fast train going nowhere our life style changes without notice till something happens, we put too much notice on the media (news) nothing good ever comes out of them except useless wariness and its commercialism, trying to sell something fast and useless, we have gone from value to convenience to cheapness. With our fast-paced lifestyle, that shouldn't be surprising. For those who have to get up every day and go to work life is already hard and full of pressures to get involved in useless media and for the many who are retired who are supposed to be enjoying life after the many years of pressures it pays no dividends to seat down and watch misery and pain, after all none of us is going to fix anything. Trim the junk away from your life, cleanse the mind and body with something useful like a good hobby, find a old lawnmower and fix-it or build bird houses or go into sausage making or remote control toys; get the kids involved is fun mine are into cooking and baking, my favorites by the way. What brought this one on is all the time that I have to notice things to read and the many conversations with friends at the VA and family, everybody seems to be preoccupied with the media and speed, no one really wants to take time and enjoy a good cup of coffee anymore.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

rtg - Thanks for the reminder. Life often gets in the way of the plans that we've made for the "good times" we intend to enjoy. One of my favorite sayings is, "This is not a dress rehearsal, enjoy today." and one of my father's favorites is, "The man with one foot in tomorrow and one foot in yesterday is pissing on today."

Life is indeed what we make, make it a good one.


----------

